# What Trans Temp is Too Hot



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

I've seen 190 degrees on my DIC ... (no funny comments please)

At what point is it too hot and in need of an ASAP fluid change ?

I change the Trans Fluid once every year anyway ...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't think that's bad. My oil temp pushes 200. I would say that's ok,,,but let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

160-180 is about ideal on trans temp. I would say frequent spikes over 200 should warrant not only a fluid/filter change but also check your trans cooler, etc.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117504

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95039


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

After reading those two threads B&B posted. Everything he posted in those is correct. Much of the other bullsh*t is garbage.

I built the Allision in my 03 and it ran around 200-210 all the time. I shimmed the pump. (Yours should not be that hot, just showing for refference to the guy who said to stop plowing at 180 degrees. I would never get to the job if I stopped at 180.)

Trans coolers do nothing on these GM transmission oil coolers. I have had trucks with holes in the cooler or plugged coolers... Cooler out, piece of hose in. No change in temp.

Tow haul??? Really, the shift pattern is 1,2,TC,3,4,5 How do you keep the snow off your windsheild at high enough speeds to lock the convertor?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

tons of info in here for ya.

and good temp chart to life of fluid on last link.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1347746&postcount=2


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

My 2011 Silverado 5.3 highest it ever reach was 180 doing alot of stop and go driving, once I hit the highway it quickly shot back down to 120. My GMC Yukon with the 6.0 runs 180 always and towing 200 sometimes a drop over


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Hitting 200* is a good thing, brings the fluid completely up to temp and removes condensation, 220* is the point where I switch to natural and let the motor rev (maybe even pop the hood to really remove heat) and when I am done with the storm flush/drain/filter/fill.

230* is make or brake time, really if you are even close to that hot you are probably doing something wrong.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

SMiller;1411579 said:


> Hitting 200* is a good thing, brings the fluid completely up to temp and removes condensation, 220* is the point where I switch to natural and let the motor rev (maybe even pop the hood to really remove heat) and when I am done with the storm flush/drain/filter/fill.
> 
> 230* is make or brake time, really if you are even close to that hot you are probably doing something wrong.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

No Chebbies here, but 230 is where the oil will break down. If you see 220 you better start doing something different.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My 2011 6.0 with the plow prep package - with my the 9' Fisher with metal cowl on driving at 60 mph:

my coolant temp stays perfect normal

BUT my trans temp creeps up to 200* NO Mater Where I position the Blade ....

I don't usually drive on the highway with the blade on, so not much of an issue ...

just saying ....

anyone else ?


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

200* is perfectly fine, might try pulling the shifter down to manual mode and run 5th gear instead of 6th to bring tranny temp down, bet you get better mileage and it is simply easier on everything.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

payup try this guys .


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree and disagree with all of it. Temps of 200 shouldnt worry you if you do routine recommended maintenance for severe duty e.i., tranny fluid exchanges at 50,000 to 60,000 miles. If you dont plan on ever doing a fluid and filter exchange, it would be best to keep it under 170-180.

It's really all relative to the type of fluid your running, frequency of maintenance, and how long high temps are maintained.


----------

